# Guess the color.



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I had a mini who looked just like that! He was a chesnut/sorrel with a flaxen mane & tail.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think he is a silver bay. I see just that slight touch of darkness to his knees *shrug* I can be wrong though, I often am lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I say silver bay.

But since ND posted it, it's probably something completely random.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Same horse with his dam (only a hour or two old)









Just shy of a month -









A few months later -











More to come.  I am wanting to see how many guesses we can get and how many of them are correct or near correct.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

He looks like a flaxen chestnut to me. But I'm probably wrong, lol


----------



## chvyluvgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

It looks like a sorrel with flaxen mane and tail to me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

All the following are from spring/summer 2010 -


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

He looks like a flaxen chestnut but you never know... so I'm gonna say he's a silver bay.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Does "way too freaking cute for his and my own good" count as a color?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

lol MsBHavin 

I am sticking to Silver Bay


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd say Silver Bay...he's just that funky shade of red to be silver bay


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok in newer pictures he looks like a little bit of a darker palomino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm going to answer this this evening.  So if anyone else wants to take a stab at it... go ahead!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I'm agreeing with the Silver Bay guesses.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont know he still looks like a flaxen chesnut to me... maybe a silver bay dun?


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm still going with a silver bay. I don't think he's a silver bay dun, because he has absolutely zero dun factors. But, I could be wrong. You never know with horses unless you own them and have them color tested.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

For everyone that said Silver Bay... You are correct. Pistol is in fact a Silver Bay. Up until this last summer it was hotly debated in a few different places as to what color he is/was. He was first thought to be a darker palomino, then progressed on to being a flaxen sorrel like his dam. This year the mousy grey color has finally started to show on his legs more. The greatest indicator through his whole color change was in this picture. Can you tell me what it was/is? -









We did not, and will not be color testing him to know for sure as he is a grade pony gelding.


I mainly posted this to show how sometimes colors aren't always what you are expecting.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

is it the silver eyelashes?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Or the silvery hairs on his neck?


----------

